# Verkaufe SHIFT2 Unleashed



## Crysisheld (1. September 2011)

Hallo, 

SHIFT2 Unleashed habe ich hier auch noch rumfliegen Originalverpackt und verschweisst für 25 EUR inkl abzugeben 

Jetzt zuschlagen!!! Bitte   Hauptsache ich werde den Ramsch endlich los, der nimmt mir hier immer mehr Platz weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Crysisheld (11. September 2011)

Push....


----------



## Crysisheld (22. September 2011)

push........


----------



## Crysisheld (27. September 2011)

push........................


----------



## Adamanthul (27. September 2011)

Kann man den Key dann auch bei Steam aktivieren?


----------



## Crysisheld (27. September 2011)

Hallo, 

Das Spiel ist noch original verschweisst (also so, wie es auch im Media Markt steht - mit der Folie um die DVD Hülle rum ) ich kenne den Key nicht mal, weil ich keine Röntgenaugen habe . Ob das Spiel über STEAM aktivierbar ist, weiss ich nicht, da ich keine STEAM Version verkaufe sondern die normale Ladenversion und die aktivierst du glaub ich bei EA selber. 

Hier nochmal ein Bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Adamanthul (27. September 2011)

Achso, ich hätte wenn dann eh nur den Key gewollt, falls er Steam kompatibel gewesen wäre, so leider nicht.
Viel Glück noch.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. September 2011)

Nunja, bei Steam kostet das Spiel aber noch 49,99 - das ist Wucher.... Bei mir bekommst du einen Datenträger der sich auch installieren lässt wenn STEAM mal wieder überlastet ist - eine DVD Hülle, die den wertvollen Datenträger vor Staub bewahrt und ein (wenn auch nur sehr dünnes) Handbuch auf Hochglanzpapier gedruckt


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Nunja, bei Steam kostet das Spiel aber noch 49,99 - das ist Wucher.... Bei mir bekommst du einen Datenträger der sich auch installieren lässt wenn STEAM mal wieder überlastet ist - eine DVD Hülle, die den wertvollen Datenträger vor Staub bewahrt und ein (wenn auch nur sehr dünnes) Handbuch auf Hochglanzpapier gedruckt


 
nja
auf der einen Seite ist so ein neues Spiel bei Steam idr. völlig überteuert
aber auf der anderen Seite bieten die normalen Retail-Spiele kaum mehr


----------



## Adamanthul (27. September 2011)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon voll auf den Digital-Vertrieb Zug umgestiegen, Datenträger und Handbuch sind für mich nur unnötiger Balast und da meine SteamBibliothek eh schon relativ groß ist versuch ich immer neue Spiele auch dorthinein zu bekommen, also ist das Angebot, so gut es sein mag, ohne Steam für mich leider wertlos. Danke trotzdem für die ausführliche Information.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Oktober 2011)

push und wieder hoch


----------



## smooth1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> push und wieder hoch



Habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. November 2011)

push...


----------



## smooth1980 (27. November 2011)

Man bekommt nen Key für das Spiel schon für 13 Eu da braucht man sich doch net n Schrank zu müllen mit Schachteln. Aber trotzdem noch viel Glück , versuchst es ja schon lange es an den Mann  zu bringen.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2011)

Für den einen ist es Zumüllen, andere finden eben ne schöne Verpackung auch im Digi Zeitalter immer noch ziemlich schick.
Ich bitte das mal zu respektieren.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Februar 2012)

push.....


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Juli 2012)

push............


----------

